#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Lucknow btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities

## amos.0119

*Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Lucknow btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities:*




*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow,Year of Establishment:* 2010

*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow Affiliation:* Private University.

*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow,Mode of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow, B-tech Branch:*
Aerospace EnggElectrical & Electronics EngineeringMechanical & Automation EngineeringInformation technologyElectronics & Communication EngineeringComputer science & EngineeringCivil engineering
*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow,Cut-Off 2013-2014:*

Branch
Category
State Quota
AIR

Aerospace Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
310987

Architecture
GE
OTHERSTATE
68075

Civil Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
331098

Computer Science & Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
347131

Electrical & Electronics Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
89578

Electronics & Communication Engineering
GE
OTHERSTATE
261580

Mechanical & Automation Engineering 
GE
OTHERSTATE
348491




*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow Fee Structure For Engineering 2014:*



*HOSTEL FEES :* 

Hostel fee (if applicable):Lucknow Campus: Rs. 50,000/- per annum and one time Refundable Security Deposit of Rs.10,000/- has to be paid at the time of admission (Mess charges on actual basis).


*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow Placements 2014:*

*Top Recruiters:*

ABN-AMBRO
ISRO

ABSOLUT DATA
ITC LTD.

ACCENTURE INDIA PVT. LTD.
J. MITRA & CO.

ACEVA
JRA RESEARCH

ACME TECHNOLOGIES PVT. LTD.
JUBILANT ORGANSYS LTD.

ACS
JUNIPERUS

ACTIA INDIA PVT. LTD.
KEANE INDIA

ACTIELEC TECHNOLOGIES
KENT FOOD INDUSTRIES

ADANI GROUP
KNIGHT FRANK (INDIA) PVT. LTD.

ADEPT MEDIA
KOHINOOR

ADEPTIA INDIA PVT. LTD
KOTAK MAHINDRA GROUP

ADITYA BIRLA
L&T INFOTECH

ADLEGRO CAPITAL
LAURENT & BENON

ADVINUS THERAPEUTICS PVT. LTD
LEMON TREE

AGILENT TECHNOLOGIES
LIB SYSTEMS

AIR SOFT DATA
LIC HOUSEING FINANCE LTD.

AIRSOFT TECHNOLOGIES
LIVE BUSINESS SOLUTION

ALCATAEL
MAHINDRA BRITISH TELECOM

ANANDA SPA
MAN HATTAN BANGALORE

ANANYA
MANN INDIA TECHNOLOGIES

ANIKA INTERNATIONAL
MAPRO FOODS PVT. LTD.

APAC SOURCING SOLUTIONS.
MAURYA SHERATON

APARA
MCGRAW HILL EDUCATION

APPAREL EXPORT
MEDITERRANEAN SHIPPING COMPANY

APPNETIX TECHNO PVT. LTD.
MICHELE JANEZIC PVT. LTD.

APPROACH TALENT SOLUTIONS.
MICROSOFT

APTUIT INFOMATICS
MILLIPORE INDIA PVT. LTD.

ART ELEMENTS
MN INDIA LTD

ASHIANA DESIGN CONSULTANTS
MOCK

ASPINWALL GROUP
MOTHER DAIRY

ASTRIX IT (MANN INDIA)
MOTHERSON SUMI SYSTEMS LTD.

AVL INDIA
MTNL

BAJAJ ALLIANZ.
NATIONAL THERMAL POWER CORP.

BALLARPUR INDUSTRIES)
NAUKRI. COM

BALMER LAWRIE & CO. LTD.
NAVY

BANDHU NURSING HOME
NCE CORPORATION

BARCLAYS BANK
NEC HCL TECHNOLOGIES

BAY PACKETS
NEEMAN MEDICAL INTERNATIONAL

BHARAT HEAVY ELECTRICALS LTD.
NESTLE INDIA LTD.

BHARTI AIRTEL LTD.
NET AQUILLA

BHILWARA INFOTECH LTD
NEWGEN SOFTWARE

BHOOMI CONSULTANTS
NEWS 24

BIG FM 92.7
NIHONGO BASHI PVT. LTD.

BIOTECH INTERNATIOAL LTD.
NIIT LTD.

BIRLA SOFT
NUCLEUS SOFTWARE.

BOSE CORPORATIONS
OBEROI GROUP

BUSINESS STANDARD
OLD WORLD HOSPITALITY

CADILA
ORACLE

CAF COFFEE DAY
ORGANOSYS JUBILANT

CAPITAL IQ
OUT OF HOME MEDIA

CARARA ROBECCO
PANTALOONS

CARITOR (INDIA) PVT. LTD
PARAMOUNT GROUP

CEERI
PARRUS IT SOLUTION

CENTURION BANK OF PUNJAB LTD.
PATNI , MUMBAI

CHAMBAL FERTILIZER
PATNI , NOIDA

CHARTERED ACCOUNTANTS
PAUL WURTH

CISCO
PAWAN HANS

CITI BANK
PEROT SYSTEMS

CNBC NETWORK 18
PERSISTENT INDIA

CTS
PHARMARC ANALYTIC SOLUTIONS

COMM IT INDIA PVT LTD
PHILIPS ELECTRONICS INDIA LTD.

COMPAGE AUTOMATION SYSTEMS.
PLANET SPORTS PVT. LTD.

COMPUTER SCIENCE CORPORATION
PN VIJAY FINANCIAL SERVICES

CONVERGYS
POLARIS SOFTWARE LAB

COPAL PATNERS
PRESISTENT SYSTEMS PVT. LTD

CRIS
PRICES WATERHOUSE COOPERS

CROWNA PLAZA
PROGRESSIVE INFOTECH

CRRI
PUNJ LLOYD

CTCI CORPORATION
PUNJAB TECH

DABUR INDIA LTD.
PURE TESTING

DAVARS MP ORGANIC
QAL INDIA LTD.

DCM LTD. (IT DIV.)
QUARK EXPRESS

DELOITTE
RADIO FEVER

DEVASHREE FOODS PVT. LTD.
RADISSON MBD

DSCL
RAJ KUMAR GOEL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY

DUPONT
REACH POTENTIAL

E - VALUE
REACH POTENTIAL CONSULTANTS

EBUSINESSWARE
RED FM

EDELWEISS SECURITIES LTD.
REI AGRO LIMITED

EIH LTD.
RELIANCE CAPITAL

ELETS TECHNOMEDIA
RELIANCE COMMUNICATIONS

EMAAR
RELIANCE GENERAL INSURANCE

ERICSSON
RELIANCE MONEY LTD.

ERNST AND YOUNG
REUTERS INDIA PVT. LTD.

ERTL
RN INFRA COMMUNICATIONS

ESCOSOFT
SAFENET INFOTECH PVT. LTD.

ESCOTEL
SAHARA SAMAY

ESPIRE INFOLABS
SAKAL NEWSPAPER GROUP

EXPEDITORS
SAMPLE COMPANY

FAST BOOKING INDIA PVT. LTD.
SAMTEL

FCMC PROJEETS LTD.
SAP LABS INDIA PVT. LTD.

FCS
SAPIENT

FEDERAL EXPRESS CORPORATION
SATYAM COMPUTER

FERON LIFE SCINECES
SCHNEIDER ELECTRIC INDIA

FICCI
SDGC

FIELD FRESH
SEC COMMUNICATION

FINOBLE ADVISORS PVT. LTD.
SEIMENS

FIRST RAIN
SHIV VILAS HOTEL

FISERV INC.
SHIVNATH RAI HARNARAIN INDIA LTD.

FLEX FOODS LIMITED
SIEMENS INFORMATION SYSTEMS LTD.

FLEXTRONICS
SMART ANALYST

FREIGHT SYSTEMS LTD.
SOFTKEE

GATI LTD.
SOFTSOLVER

GE MONEY
SPICE JET

GE MOTORS (REGAL BELOIT)
SQUOTIENT ANALYZERS

GENTECH DIAGNOSTIC & CO.
STANDARD CHARTERED BANK

GLOBAL ENERGY TALENT
STELLAR NOIDA

GLOBAL INFOCOM LTD.
STYRENE PACKINGS

GLOBAL LOGIC
SUBROS

GNFC
SUN MICROSYSTEMS

GOURCHA IMPLEX
SYNTEL INDIA

GRAIL RESEARCH
SYNTHES MEDICAL PVT. LTD.

GRAPECITY
T. V. G. CHANNEL

GREENPLY INDUSTRIES LTD.
TAJ PLACIAL M. T

GROUP 4 SECURICOR
TAJ. M. T. P.

GROUP M MEDIA INDIA PVT. LTD.
TATA TELESERVIES LTD.

GTIC(MTC)-INDIA
TCIL NEW DELHI

GUJARAT HEAVY CHEMICAL LTD.
TCS

HAVELLS INDIA LTD.
TCY

HCL GROUP
TEAM COMPUTERS

HCL INFOSYSTEMS
TECH MAHINDRA

HCL
TECHNOVA INDIA PVT. LTD.

HCL TECHNOLOGIES
TERRANOVA CONSULTANTS

HDFC BANK
TEXPERTS INDIA PVT. LTD.

ERGO GENERAL INSURANCE
THE DELHI FLOUR MILLS

HEINZ INDIA PVT. LTD.
THE FLEX GROUP

HEWITT
THE IMPERIAL

HILTI INDIA PVT. LTD.
THE INTER CONTINENTAL GRAND

HIND TERMINALS PVT. LTD.
THE OBEROIS

HINDUSTAN COCA - COLA
THE PARK

HITM
THE TRIDANT HILTON

HOME STORES INDIA LTD.
THOMSON DIGITAL

HONDA
THOROGOOD

HONDA SIEL CARS INDIA LTD.
TNT INDIA PVT. LTD.

HSBC
TORRY HARRIS BUSINESS SOLUTIONS

HUAWEI TETECOMMUUNICATION
TRAINERS "N" MENTORS

HUNDAI MOTERS INDIA LTD.
TRANSMARKET GROUP

HUTCH
TRIVENI RETAIL VENTURES LTD.

IBM INDIA PVT. LTD.
UNICON INDIA LTD.

ICICI PRUDENTIAL
UNISON INTERNATIONAL

I-FLEX SOLUTIONS
UNISOURCE GROUP

IFS SOLUTIONS PVT. LTD.
US DOLLAR STORE

IGT
UV CORPORATE CONCEPT

IL & FS
VAIBHAV GEMS LTD.

IMPERIAL LIFE SCIENCE
VALUS FIRST

INDAG RUBBER LTD.
VENERA

INDIA BULLS
VFS GLOBAL

INDIA TIMES.COM
VINCITI AQ

INDIA TODAY
VODAFONE

INDUSLOGIC
WADHAWAN HOLDINGS

INDUSVALLY
WIPRO BPO

INFOGAIN
WIPRO TECHNOLOGIES

INFOSYS TECHNOLOGIES
WNS

INFOTECH
WOCKHANDT LIMITED

IME
WORBUS MGMT. CONSULTANTS

IRTPL
WORLD PHONE INTERNET SERVICES

INTERGLOBE ENTERPRISES LTD.
YAMAHA MOTOR INDIA

INTERNATIONAL TYPESETTING AND COMPOSITION
YES BANK

INTERRA IT
YO CHINA

INVERNESS MEDIA INNORATIONS
ZED AXIS




*Amity School of Engineering Lucknow Campus & Intra Facilities:* 

*Campus:* 

Established under the aegis of Ritnand Balved Education Foundation, a non-profit education trust, over 20 years ago, Amity today is the leading group of educational institutions in India, wherein 1,00,000 students are pursuing over 240 programmes, spread over 30 campuses. 

Over the years some of the brightest students from Uttar Pradesh have come to study at Amity's state of-the-art campuses in Delhi and Noida. Now, Amity brings the same global standard education right to your doorstep by establishing the hi-tech Lucknow campus, operational from August 2004.

*IT facilities:*
Campus covered with high throughput indoor and outdoor Wi-Fi access pointsSmart cameras surveillance with IP cameras through the campusLecture recording and live transmission of class lectures and events over intranet and internet1 Gbps Internet Bandwidth from multiple ISP's to maintain redundancy and hassle free internet connectivityConsolidation of 60 Servers on virtual platform using VMware and HP Blades servers28 TB of useable EMC NAS/SAN storage with fibre channel connectivityOne network across the country. All Amity locations are connected through redundant MPLS VPN network using 100 Mbps throughput at hublocation to access intranet/internet resources' under uniform network policyOverseas campuses of Amity also connected to hub location via securedVPN networkEnterprise class Cisco Catalyst 6500 Series high performance modular switches with Hot Standby Router Protocol (HSRP) for load balancingand high availability*MEDICAL FACILITIES*
To ensure students’ well-being, Amity provides great medical facilities with a full time team of doctors available 24x7 within the Campus.Stretchers, wheel chairs and other equipment are on constant standby for any eventuality. Ambulance facility is also available in theCampus in case of any emergency.
*SECURITY & PARKING*

The Campus has a stringent security through smart cards, biometric readers, latest IP cameras, fire warning systems, 24-hour guards and patrolling gypsys.
Students carry a chip enabled smart card which not only allows access into the Campus, but can also be used as an e-wallet in the cafeteria, 
book shops etc.

*Other Facilities*
FacilitiesBankingCampus LayoutComputer LabHostelLibraryTransport Facilities
*Address*: 

Malhaur(near railway station),
Gomti Nagar Extension, Lucknow - 226028





  Similar Threads: Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Gwalior btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University, Jaipur btech admission   2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity University Campus, Noida, btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering, Amity Education Valley, Gurgaon, Amity Education Valley, Gurgaon, btech admission 2014 cutoff fee placement facilities Amity School of Engineering and Technology Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff,placement,fee,hostel,campus facility

----------

